# Best single line from a movie



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

"it smells like victory"


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Clint Eastwood: "seems like every tiime I get to liking somebody, they ain't around for long"

Indian: "seems to me when you get to disliking somebody they ain't around long either"

Ed


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Clint Eastwood "MAKE MY DAY".

Old cop show "HUNTER". I don't remember his name but he is a retired NFL player. "WORKS FOR ME".


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

his name was fred dryer


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"*Just the facts*, *ma'am*" and

"Let me give you a hint. She's got a couple of major-league yabbos." Otter from Animal House


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RUSTY (4/2/2009)*Clint Eastwood "MAKE MY DAY".
> 
> Old cop show "HUNTER". I don't remember his name but he is a retired NFL player. "WORKS FOR ME".







and here's a compilation of a bunch...caution: language/blood/guts


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Top Gun...



" I feel the need, the need for speed"



Mel Brooks Blazing Saddles...



" Hello boys, and how are you today" while looking at a pair of bouncing boobies.



Skippy


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Kilgore*, Apocalypse Now (1979) 


"I love the smell of napalm in the morning."


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

"You don't have what we callda "Social Skeels".."


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

"If anything is gonna happen kid, it is gonna happen _out there_."



Capt. Ron


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chief Brody "we're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"...so I got that goin' for me,... which is nice." Carl Spackler

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/QWJLWERyvkk&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>

Jim


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

"I don't want to be a product of my enviroment, I want my enviroment to be a product of me."

Jack Nickleson, The Departed

"My advise to you is to start drinking heavily"

John Belushi, Animal House


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jim t (4/2/2009)*"...so I got that goin' for me,... which is nice." Carl Spackler</EMBED>
> 
> Jim


"Big Hitter the Lama" and AGUNGALUNGA


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

"i'm gonna throw that damn curse, into that damn pond!!!" Harry Dunn, Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Uncommon Valor

Randell "Tex" Cobb.............."boy you just bought yourself a whole can of whoop A$$"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

"you're in Ala-f#$king-bama!, you killed a good ole boy!, there's no way this case ain't goin to trial!!!" -My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

<U>*Outlaw Josey Wales*</U>

<U>Bounty Hunter</U>: "You're wanted Wales..."

<U>Clint</U>: "I reckon I'm right popular...You a bounty hunter?"

<U>Bounty Hunter</U>: "A man's gotta do something for a living these days."

<U>Clint</U>: "Dyin' ain't much of a livin boy.."


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

Rhett to Scarlett: "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *John B. (4/2/2009)*"i'm gonna throw that damn curse, into that damn pond!!!" Harry Dunn, Dumb and Dumber.


"I'm gonnahang by the bar, send out the vibe"

"Just go Man, Uh, that's really warm, Harry"


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Badges?...We don't need no stinkin' badges!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (4/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (4/2/2009)*"i'm gonna throw that damn curse, into that damn pond!!!" Harry Dunn, Dumb and Dumber.
> ...


to quote Matt Mcleod, "that movie is an epic!"


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Black Sheep Gary Busey as Drake: 



"I'll tell you what I can do... I can go over to your MOMMA'S HOUSE and build a small fire in her panties!"



"Shut Up! or Mr. Thunder-Maker here's gonna start barking FIRE!"


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

John Belushi, Animal House

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor!?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *John B. (4/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Gonnamissher (4/2/2009)*
> ...


Agreed

"We got no food, no jobs....Our pets heads are falling off"

"Tic-Tac Sir?"


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, son."-Dean Vernon Wormer. (Animal House)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (4/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (4/2/2009)*
> ...


pretty bird? pretty bird?... who are these sick people??


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

From Blues Brothers

Its gonna be pretty hard to eat corn on the cobb without no f***ing teeth.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *John B. (4/2/2009)*Chief Brody "we're gonna need a bigger boat"


The Captain-

"I'm not talking about pleasure cruisin' or day sailin', I'm talkin' 'bout workin' for a livin'."


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Not the best probably, but two of my favorites from Outlaw Josey Wales.



"Buzzards gotta eat, same as worms." 





"Whooped em again, didnt we Josie!....Yea Boy.....Whooped em again."



David


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Arnold as Terminator...."F*** You,A**hole"


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Chubs Peterson:Tournament down in Florida, hooked my ball in the rough down by the lake, he got me.....but Ia tore one of that bastards eyes out though....

Happy Gilmore: Your pretty sick Chubs!

Chubs Peterson: Yeah!

Happy: Your a pretty big guy Chubs, why didnt you play a normal sport like football?

Chubs: momma wouldnt sign the permission slip! Thought it might be a little to dangerous.

Happy: o yea good call oke


----------



## rebel5o (Mar 14, 2008)

Tombstone

Billy Clanton: You're just a drunk piano player, you can't hit nothing. In fact, you're probablyseeing double.

Doc Holiday: I have two guns, one for each of you


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Another from Roy Schneider, aka Chief Brody

"Why don't you come down here and chum some of this shi-***"

Jake


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

_Elizabeth:_ <Q>Yes, the rum is gone.</Q>
_Jack Sparrow:_ <Q>Why is the rum gone?</Q>
_Elizabeth:_ <Q>One, because it is a vile drink that turns even the most respectable men into complete scoundrels. Two, that signal is over a thousand feet high. The entire royal navy is out looking for me. Do you really think that there is even the slightest chance that they won't see it?</Q>
_Jack Sparrow:_ <Q>But why is the rum gone?</Q> 

I'm not entirely sure that I've had enough rum to allow that kind of talk.
_Elizabeth_ 

<Q></Q>

<Q>
</Q>


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

M: The Americans are gonna be none too pleased.

James Bond: I promised them Le Chiffre and they got him.

M: They got his body.

James Bond: Well, if they wanted his soul, they should have made a deal with a priest.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Raising Arizona: "Son, you got a panty on your head."



Tommy Boy: "I can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up a bull's ass, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it."


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

Sheriff bufford P Justice "You sumbeaches coud'nt open a umbrelly"


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

*Wyatt Earp*: What's wrong with you? 
*Doc Holliday*: What is wrong with me? What have you got? I am dying of tuberculosis. I sleep with the nastiest whore in Kansas. Everyone who knows me hates me, and every morning I wake up surprised that I have to spend another day in this piss-hole world. (To onlookers) All you can kiss my rebel dick! 
*Wyatt Earp*: Not everyone who knows you hates you, Doc. 
*Doc Holliday*: I know it's not always easy being my friend, but I'll be there when you need me.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Charlton Heston as Capt. Matthew Garth in "Midway" talking to his son Ens Thomas Garth.

_"The Navy pays you to be a fighter pilot, not sit in your room and cry. You better shape up Tiger or some hot-shot Jap pilot is going to flame your ass."_


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

One of my favorites is from Major League: Harris to Cerrano

"You trying to say Jesus Christ can't hit a curveball?"


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

haha nice costume where did you get it?

I got it from your moms closet after i got done Fu(k!n& her...

role models lol that movie is great


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Harry* - I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little more Rockier than this. 

*Lloyd*- Yea, That John Denver is full of $hit man. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Silverado</U>- *Danny Glover* - "I don't want to kill you, and you don't want to be dead"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lloyd* - "I'll stand over here by the bar and put out the Vibe" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Son-in-Law</U> - "No, to hell with those Mashed Potatoes"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lloyd* - "Here wear one of these pair, My hands are starting toget sweaty"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>SlingBlade</U> *Billy Bob Thorton* - "What number do you put in to call the Police?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Harry* - "Were gonna breed aBull Terrierwith a Shitzu, you know what were gonna call it?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Terminator</U> - "I just can't let you take the boy's bike mister"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lloyd* - "You might want to hold on to that one, that's 250 thou...."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Blazing Saddles</U> *Slim Pickins* - "Anybody got a $hitload of dimes"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Harry* - "Let's dring a cup of hot Cocoa before you go out into the cold"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Three Amigo's</U> - *El Quapo* - "I like this gun" and "A Sweater"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lloyd *- "I get 50 miles per gallon on this Hog"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Tombstone</U> - *Doc Holiday* - "The Pressure was more than he could bare" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<U>Joe Dirt</U> - *Joe* - Dang 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*Full Metal Jacket -*

Crazy Earl:

*"These are great days we're living, bros. We are jolly green giants, walking the Earth with guns. These people we wasted here today are the finest human beings we will ever know. After we rotate back to the world, we're gonna miss not having anyone around that's worth shooting." 
*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

'I'm your huckleberry'


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

"I did not have sex with that woman"

William Jefferson Clinton


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

from the movie Jeremiah Johnson, 

Bear Claw Chris Lapp, played by the late Wil Geer says to Jeremiah, played by Robert Redford, 

"You?ve come far, Pilgrim." "Feels like far," responds Johnson.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Waterboy: Momma says aligators are so ornary becasue they got all them teeth and no tooth brush.

Frank the Tank "Old School": Hunny do you think KFC is still open?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

<U>Fight Club</U>

"I havent been F*&K&* like that since Grade School"

<U>Fight Club</U>

"No, I didn't quite catch that, Lou. "

<U>Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas</U>

"He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man"

<U>The Godfather</U>

"I am gonna make him an offer he cant refuse"

<U>Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory</U>

"Candy is dandy but Liquor is quicker"

<U>The Rock</U>

"Your best? Losers always _whine_ about their _best_. Winners go home and fuck the prom queen!"

<U>Young Frankenstein</U>

"Abi someone"

<U>The Godfather 2</U>

"I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. You broke my heart!"

<U>Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas</U>

"One of the things you learn from years of dealing with drug people, is that you can turn your back on a person, but never turn your back on a drug. Especially when it's waving a razor-sharp hunting knife in your eye. "

<U>Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas</U>


"We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get into locked a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge, and I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. "


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

Dazed & Confused, Wooderson (Matthew McConeaghey)

"Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packing...."


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

Joe Dirt @ fireworks stand:

"so your gonna tell me you aint got no Black Cats, no Roman Candles....."


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

COOL HAND LUKE:

"What we've got here is... failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it... well, he gets it. I don't like it any more than you men. "

JOE DIRT

"im your sister"

SCARFACE

"say hello to my little friend"

and this may not be a movie quote, but its great. i think its in someones signature on hear

"rum gets you through times of no money better than money gets you times of no rum"


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

"negative ghost rider, the pattern is full"

"I will motivate you Pyle, if it short-dicks every cannibal in the Congo !! "


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

"plan B didn't have that big assed gun in it" !!!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

"icecream, when the f%(k did we get icecream?"

The Ringer with Johnny Knoxville


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Lloyd Christmas: "Samsonite... I was way off!!!"

Lloyd Christmas: "Look at the butt on that..."

Harry Dunn: "Yeah,... He must work out!!"

Red (Shaw-Shank Redemption): "Everybody in here is Innocent!"

Carl Spackler (Caddy Shack): "You want me to kill the golfers?"

Rodney Dangerfield (Caddy Shack): "This meat still has marks on it from where the jockey was hitting it!!"

I could go on all Day!!


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"*All I need are some tasty waves and a good buzz."*

*Jeff Spicoli (Fast Times at Ridgemont High)*

*"Mexican greaser, You do it with your horse."*

*Young Guns*

*"These are ivory handle revolvers. The only person who would carry a pearl handle revolver is a pimp in a cheap New Orleans whorehouse."*

*George C. Scott (Patton)*


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

"My nuts are halfway up my ass, but other than that, I'm perfect"

Wierd Science......


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the best dialogues EVER.....:usaflag:usaflag:bowdown:usaflag:usaflag

*Judge Randolph*: You *don?t* have to answer that question! 
*Col. Jessep*: I'll answer the question! 
[<I class=fine>to Kaffee[/I]] 
*Col. Jessep*: You want answers? 
*Kaffee*: I think I'm entitled. 
*Col. Jessep*: *You want answers?* 
*Kaffee*: *I want the truth!* 
*Col. Jessep*: *You can?t handle the truth!* 
[<I class=fine>pauses[/I]] 
*Col. Jessep*: Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

"Eleven.....it's one louder"

-Spinal Tap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

hope this doesnt offend anyone cause this is one of my all time favorites

Quentin Tarintino, Samuel Jackson, John Travolta in *Pulp Fiction*

*Jules*: Mmmm! Goddamn, Jimmie! This is some serious gourmet shit! Usually, me and Vince would be happy with some freeze-dried Taster's Choice right, but he springs this serious GOURMET shit on us! What flavor is this? 
*Jimmie*: Knock it off, Julie. 
*Jules*: What? 
*Jimmie*: I don't need you to tell me how fucking good my coffee is, okay? I'm the one who buys it. I know how good it is. When Bonnie goes shopping she buys SHIT. I buy the gourmet expensive stuff because when I drink it I want to taste it. But you know what's on my mind right now? It AIN'T the coffee in my kitchen, it's the dead n*gger in my garage. 
*Jules*: Oh, Jimmie, don't even worry about that... 
*Jimmie*: No, No, No, No, let me ask you a question. When you came pulling in here, did you notice a sign out in front of my house that said Dead N*gger Storage? 
*Jules*: Jimmie, you know I ain't seen no... 
*Jimmie*: Did you notice a sign out in front of my house that said Dead N*gger Storage? 
*Jules*: No. I didn't. 
*Jimmie*: You know WHY you didn't see that sign? 
*Jules*: Why? 
*Jimmie*: 'Cause it ain't there, 'cause storing dead n*ggers ain't my f*cking business, that's why!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

gosh i should have just said "Pulp Fiction" as a whole cause i just looked up movie quotes from that movie and there are so many great ones!!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I like the pulp fiction quote to but I have always liked the "I'm your huckleberry" better


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

You'll shoot your eye out! -christmas story

just a flesh wound - Monty python

you scratched my cd you know- the ringer

I like highschool girls, they all stay the same age, I just keep gettin older - Dazed and Confused

_Trish:_ <Q>Do you have protection?</Q>
_Andy:_ <Q>I don't believe in guns.</Q> ---40 year old virgin


_Drunken Cantina Pirate:_ [signing the roster to join the crew] <Q>My wife ran off with my dog and I'm drunk for a month and I don't give a ass rat's if I live or die.</Q> _Gibbs:_ <Q>Perfect!</Q> - Pirates of the Caribbean 2


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Chuck,

I was just going to post that lol.

Long time no see, hope all is well with you and family.

T


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to mention this one

"What have we got here, a f***ing comedian? Private Joker. I admire your honesty. Hell, I like you, you can come over to my house and f*** my sister!" 

Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, Full Metal Jacket


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *konz (4/2/2009)*I can't believe I forgot to mention this one
> 
> "What have we got here, a f***ing comedian? Private Joker. I admire your honesty. Hell, I like you, you can come over to my house and f*** my sister!"
> 
> Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, Full Metal Jacket




Ok thats a great one brother!!!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*Forgot one:doh*



Clint Eastwood - _Dirty Harry_

_*"I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"*_

:blownaway


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Tombstone

Wyat Earp: You going to do something or just stand there and bleed.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not sure how to look up movie quotes but I loved John Candy in Stripes explaining who has to make who's bunk because they were in Germany. 

I happened to be living inbarracks with bunk racks and we went around using that line all the time!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's one. 

<U>Star Wars</U>

In a very tense moment:

Princess Leiato Hans Solo - *"I love you"*

Hans Solo to Princess Leia - *"I know" *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

from imo the BEST movie ever SPACE BALLS

*Roland*: One. 
*Dark Helmet*: One. 
*Colonel Sandurz*: One. 
*Roland*: Two. 
*Dark Helmet*: Two. 
*Colonel Sandurz*: Two. 
*Roland*: Three. 
*Dark Helmet*: Three. 
*Colonel Sandurz*: Three. 
*Roland*: Four. 
*Dark Helmet*: Four. 
*Colonel Sandurz*: Four. 
*Roland*: Five. 
*Dark Helmet*: Five. 
*Colonel Sandurz*: Five. 
*Dark Helmet*: So the combination is... one, two, three, four, five? That's the stupidest combination I've ever heard in my life! The kind of thing an idiot would have on his luggage! 

and another one

*Dark Helmet*: Careful you idiot! I said across her nose, not up it! 
*Laser Gunner*: Sorry sir! I'm doing my best! 
*Dark Helmet*: Who made that man a gunner? 
*Major Asshole*: I did sir. He's my cousin. 
*Dark Helmet*: Who is he? 
*Colonel Sandurz*: He's an a$$hole sir. 
*Dark Helmet*: I know that! What's his name? 
*Colonel Sandurz*: That is his name sir. A$$hole, Major A$$hole! 
*Dark Helmet*: And his cousin? 
*Colonel Sandurz*: He's an a$$hole too sir. Gunner's mate First Class Philip A$$hole! 
*Dark Helmet*: How many a$$holes do we have on this ship, anyway? 
[<I class=fine>Entire bridge crew stands up and raises a hand[/I]] 
*Entire Bridge Crew*: Yo! 
*Dark Helmet*: I knew it. I'm surrounded by a$$holes! 
[<I class=fine>Dark Helmet pulls his face shield down[/I]] 
*Dark Helmet*: Keep firing, a$$holes!


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Forrest Gump 1 liners:

Forrest: Mama whats vacation mean? 

Principal: You dont say much doya boy? Forrest: UH UH UH UH UH UH

Forrest: I'm not a smart man but I know what love is

Forrest: It was nice talking to you

Forrest: He's got a daddy named Forrest too?

The President: I think he said he had to go pee!

Forrest: I gotta save Bubba!

and of course

LT. Dan Ice Cream


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

"Well, hello therebig boy. Is that..a pistol in your pocket, or, are you just glaaaad to see me?" 

Mae West


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Just thought of one or from a recent movie. 

Bucket list

*Edward Cole*: Here's something to remember when you're older Thomas - never pass up a bathroom, never waste a hard-on, and never trust a fart.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE spit popcorn on the folks in the row in front of you. 

Chong: My dog ate my stash man, I had to follow him around for 3days with a plastic baggie man.

Jack Nicholson in The Shining: Here's Johnny.

Hills have Eyes:The original one from the mid 70s. "Whats a matter you don't like dog?"


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Run Dover (4/2/2009)*I'm not sure how to look up movie quotes but I loved John Candy in Stripes explaining who has to make who's bunk because they were in Germany.
> 
> I happened to be living inbarracks with bunk racks and we went around using that line all the time!!! :letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

"OHHH SHIIIII***T" 

Deliverance


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

"Im a dude, playing a dude, disguised as another dude." Tropic Thunder



Or how about "I like to picture my jesus in a tuxedo t shirt" line


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Come with me if you want to live.

My mule dont like people laughin at him.

sometimes no hand is the coolest hand.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

From my favorite movie of all time - Blazing Saddles :

*Jim*: Oh, boys! Lookee what I got heyuh. 
*Bart*: Hey, where the white women at? 


*Hedley Lamarr*: I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull *****, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, shit-kickers and Methodists.


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite part of my favorite movie The unforgiven

*Will Munny*: Who's the fellow owns this shithole? 
[<I class=fine>pause[/I]] 
*Will Munny*: You, fat man. Speak up. 
*Skinny Dubois*: Uh, I... I own this establishment. I bought the place from Greeley for a thousand dollars. 
[<I class=fine>Will levels the shotgun, and speaks to someone standing behind Skinny[/I]] 
*Will Munny*: You better clear outta there. 
*Man*: Yes, sir. 
[<I class=fine>scampers out of the way[/I]] 
*Little Bill Daggett*: Just hold it right there. Hold it...! 
[<I class=fine>Will shoots Skinny. Screaming, the women scatter upstairs[/I]] 
*Little Bill Daggett*: Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a bitch! You just shot an unarmed man! 
*Will Munny*: Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend. 
<HR width="30%">

<A name=qt0323340></A>*Little Bill Daggett*: You'd be William Munny out of Missouri. Killer of women and children. 
*Will Munny*: That's right. I've killed women and children. I've killed just about everything that walks or crawled at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you did to Ned. 
<HR width="30%">

<A name=qt0323341></A>[<I class=fine>Will takes aim at Little Bill[/I]] 
*Will Munny*: You boys better move away. 
[<I class=fine>the men standing around Little Bill scatter[/I]] 
*Little Bill Daggett*: All right, gentlemen. He's got one barrel left. When he fires that, take out your pistols, and shoot him down like the mangy scoundrel he is! 
<HR width="30%">

<A name=qt0323342></A>[<I class=fine>the night after Davey is killed, a rock is thrown through the ladies' window[/I]] 
*Man*: Murderin' whores! 
*Strawberry Alice*: [<I class=fine>screaming out the window[/I]] HE HAD IT COMING! THEY ALL HAVE IT COMING!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

"I find your lack of faith disturbing"


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption



Red: "Get busy living, or get busy dying."


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

step brothers-"I used to smoke pot with a Johnny *Hopkins*."

"you dont even know who johnny hopkins is"

fast and the furious- "i live my life, a quarter mile at a time"

happy gilmore-"now your gunna get it bobby"

happy gilmore-"the price is wrong bitch"

happy gilmore-"you suck, ya jackass"


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

El Caribe, The Spanish Main....This is the land of voo-doo, hoo-doo and all kinds o' weird sh*t


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Rounders

"all you do is check,check, check."

" all your hopes and dreams, poof and sown the f'in tube"



dumb and dumber



"harry, your hands are freezing"


----------



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

"Why oh why didn't I take the RED pill????"

The matrix......


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman*: You little scumbag! I got your name! I got your ass! You will not laugh! You will not cry! You will learn by the numbers. I will teach you! Now get up! Get on your feet! You had best unfuck yourself or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman*: Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy fucking walrus-looking piece of shit! Get the fuck off of my obstacle! Get the fuck down off of my obstacle! NOW! MOVE IT! Or I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world! I will motivate you, Private Pyle, IF IT SHORT-DICKS EVERY CANNIBAL ON THE CONGO!


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

<DD>*Monty Python's Quest For The Holy Grail... (Arthur vs french guards)*<DT><DT>*ARTHUR:* How dare you profane this place with your presence! I command you, in the name of the Knights of Camelot, to open the doors of this sacred castle, to which God Himself has guided us! <DT>*FRENCH GUARD:* <DD>How you English say, 'I one more time, mac, unclog my nose in your direction', sons of a window-dresser! <DD>







<DD>So, you think you could out-clever us French folk with your silly knees-bent running about advancing behavior?! I wave my private parts at your aunties, you cheesy lot of second hand electric donkey-bottom biters. <DD>







</DD>


----------



## bravedave2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't believe that many posts made it up before the Josey Wales line. 

Robert Duval is a close second though.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

From On golden Pond

" Henry you old Poot"

"Wanna suck face"



from Midway

Some hot shot japs gonna flame you ass.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

"Shop smart, shop S-mart."


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Bert Reynolds, Boogie Nights. "Oh yeah!" 

You'd just have to have been there to appreciate it.


----------



## Wetline (Jul 28, 2008)

"ARE YOU TALKIN TO ME"


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

*Quint*: [<I class=fine>seeing Hooper's equipment[/I]] What are you? Some kind of half-assed astronaut? 
[<I class=fine>examining the shark cage[/I]] 
*Quint*: Jesus H Christ, when I was a boy, every little squirt wanted to be a harpooner or a sword fisherman. What d'ya have there - a portable shower or a monkey cage? 
*Hooper*: Anti-Shark cage. 
*Quint*: Anti-shark cage. You go inside the cage? 
[<I class=fine>Hooper nods[/I]] 
*Quint*: Cage goes in the water, you go in the water. Shark's in the water. Our shark. 
[<I class=fine>sings[/I]] 
*Quint*: Farewell and adieu to you, fair Spanish ladies. Farewell and adieu, you ladies of Spain. For we've received orders for to sail back to Boston. And so nevermore shall we see you again.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

"I studied on killin you, I studied on it quite a bit but, I dont reckon theres no need for it if all you gonna do is sit there in that chair. You'll be dead soon enough and the world will be shut of ya".

" I killed Doyle Hargraves with a lawn mower blade. I hit him two good wacks with it. That second un It plum near cut his head in two. Un Huh"

Carl from Slingblade. UN huh


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

from Gone With the Wind:



Rhett: I'm very drunk and I intend on getting still drunker before this evening's over. 



Scarlett: I can't think about that right now. If I do, I'll go crazy. I'll think about that tomorrow. 



Prissy: Lawzy, we got to have a doctor. I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies. 



Scarlett: He looks as if... as if he knows what I look like without my shimmy.


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

Some great one-liners from the movie "Rooster Cogburn" starring John Wayne and..? what's her name?

Rooster: "It's payday boys. Come and get it"

"Watch yourself sister. Everthing in these woods will either bit ya, stab ya, or stick ya!"

Ms. Goodnight: "i do not fear a skuck. I simply do not care for its odor."

'Rueben, have you ever seen an enlarged picture of a drunkard's liver?"

And from another great movie, "Casablanca" with Humphrey Bogart:

"Play it again Sam!"

"Here's loooking at you kid."


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

From Transformers

*Sam Witwicky*: Fifty years from now, when you're looking back at your life, don't you want to be able to say you had the guts to get in the car? 


Bull Durham

*Crash Davis*: Man that ball got outta here in a hurry. I mean anything travels that far oughta have a damn stewardess on it, don't you think? 

*Ebby Calvin LaLoosh*: God, that sucker teed off on that like he knew I was gonna throw a fastball! 
*Crash Davis*: He did know. 
*Ebby Calvin LaLoosh*: How? 
*Crash Davis*: I told him. 

<A name=qt0389846></A>[<I class=fine>after Ebby didn't listen to Crash, and the ball became a home run[/I]] 
*Ebby Calvin LaLoosh*: You told him didn't you? 
*Crash Davis*: Yup.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Young Guns....Did you see the size of that chicken??

Full Metal Jacket ...We've all been given a shit sandwich and told to take a bite!

And from the recent movie "Taken" Liam Neilson's character to the man who kidnapped his daughter...I believe what your telling me...it won't save you...but I believe you !


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *finalee (4/2/2009)*Forrest Gump 1 liners:
> 
> Forrest: Mama whats vacation mean?
> 
> ...


One of the greatest movies ever!

LT. Dan: "Well, I thought I'd try out my sea legs"

Gump: "Well, you ain't got no legs, Lieutenant Dan."

Shawshank Redemption

Red: "Get busy living, or get busy dying."


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn- Thats bold talk for a one eyed fat man.

Jaws-Heres to swimmin with bo-legged women.

Rambo-UUUUHHHHHUUUUGGGGGGduh


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>Dazed & Confused, Wooderson (Matthew McConeaghey)

One thing I like about these high school girls I get older they stay the same age

Monte Python 

We are the Knights that say Knee


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

From the ringer. When the fu*k did we get ice cream.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any witch way but loose.... Right Turn Clyde

Shanandoa......The grapes are ripe and the pickers are here.

Smokey and the Bandit........ Butt daddy...whos going to hold your hat.

When we get home im gonna sock yo momma right in the nose.

Daddy......did you see what he just did to are car? Get in the car junior.

This here is evidence....put the door in the car junior. but daddy... put the door in the car.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Woody Woodpecker....................Thats All Folks!:doh


----------



## Floridadreamer (Jan 4, 2009)

From Aliens

Hudson (Bill Paxton) asks the femalePvt Vasquez, "Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?"

Pvt Vasquez "No have you?"


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

*"ADRIAN"..."ADRIAN"*

*Rocky Balboa*


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

"They're called boobs Ed"

*Erin Brockovich*


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

*HUD w/ Paul Newman:*

(_Hud shoots at some buzzards sitting in a tree over a dead cow_)

<U>Hud's Daddy</U>: "I wish you wouldn't do that Hud, they keep the country clean...besides, there's a law against killin buzzards"

<U>Hud</U>: "I always felt that the law was meant to be interpreted in a lenient manner...and that's what I try to do...sometimes I lean to one side, sometimes I lean to the other."


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

"Drinkin Rum ain't Dirinkin Boy, Drinking Rums Surviving"

From "The Deep"


----------



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

blues brothers.

It 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark and were wearing sunglasses

Hit it.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

You gotta love the American film and television industry. It is unique to America.My favorites are:

The Rock: "...in the name of Zeus's butthole....!" (Nicholas Cage) (One must make circles with thumb and forefinger on both handswhen saying that.)

Cool Hand Luke: "I'm shaking the bush, Boss!" (Paul Newman)

Star Wars: "I've got a bad feeling about this." (Luke Skywalker/Han Solo)

Fishing Medic, Colonel Jessup's speech, is the only reason I watch the end of that movie again and again in syndication. "You can't handle the truth!" (Jack Nicholson)

G.I. Jane: "I'd go to war with you anytime." (One of the team.)

And although it is not a film--The A Team: "I love it when a plan comes together." Thank you, George Peppard.

That was too fun.

Allison Vachon


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Whipperwill, whipperwill, lookuphere lookuphere, look, here, HEY YOU LOOK UP HERE!



Would you like to kiss me on the veranda?

No, no, the lips will be just fine.



They're using real bullets!



Can I have your watch when you are dead?



You don't want to die with a sissy gun, you want to die with a man's gun.



Sew, Sew like the wind.

.........................................................................................................................



I can't believe Christmas Vacation hasn't made the list yet, so just add anything cousin Eddie said with Clarke's responses.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *coldslaker (4/3/2009)*blues brothers.
> 
> It 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, its dark and were wearing sunglasses
> 
> Hit it.


Thats it!


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

spank me first after the spanking comes the oral sex, monty python and the holy grail


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

<DIV class=KonaBody Mi_W_="true"><SPAN class=huge>Life is tough, but it's tougher when you're stupid. 
<SPAN class=bodybold>*John Wayne *</DIV>


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Gene Hackman: You just shot am unarmed Man!

Clint: He should'a armed himself.

"Unforgiven"

Clint is THE MAN.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

> *alanbarck (4/2/2009)*<U>*Outlaw Josey Wales*</U>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For me, that has always been the ultimate kickass movie line! I love Clint Eastwood, and I grew up watching all of his movies. Hell, I reckon I ought to... since my mom and dad thought he was the greatest and named me after him! 



Another one that I have always loved is from Gladiator. When Russell Crowe has to turn around and reveal himself to Commodus: *My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next. *



For comedy: there are many hilarious lines from Something About Mary. Here's a couple... 



Mary's "exceptional" brother Warren yelling out: "Franks and beans!" 

Ted: "But what about Brett Favvvvv...re"


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ, it's the biggest Go%^$#%^$mned hole in the world.

Clarke, watch your language.

Make that the second.



Shitter's Full!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*Predator*- "If it bleeds, we can kill it"

*Kindergarten Cop*- "ITS NOT A TOOMAH!"

*Lucky #Slevin*- Hartnett "How did you find out?"

Willis "I'm a world class assassin F--k-head"

*The whole nine yards- *"It doesn't matter how many people I've killed, its how well I get along with those that are still alive"

*AIRPLANE!-* " Surely you can't be serious?" "Of course I'm serious and stop calling me Shirley!"

*...and the great Samuel L. Jackson, "ENGLISH MOTHER F---ER, DO YOU SPEAK IT!!!"*


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

GRAND TORINO 

Clint: You know when you run into that guy you shouldn't have f----d with?

Thats me.


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

One we could all learn from...

Thumper from Bambi " If you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all."


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"The Sherriff is a B-O-N-G!!!!!!"

"He said the Sherriff is NEAR!"

-- Blazing Saddles


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

History of the World, Part one..."It's good to be the king."

Search for the Holy Grail...

ARTHUR: There it is! The Bridge of Death!
ROBIN: Oh, great.
KNIGHT: Look!
ARTHUR: There's the old man from Scene 24!
BEDEMIR: What is he doing here?
ARTHUR: He is the keeper of the Bridge of Death. He asks each
traveller five questions--
KNIGHT: Three questions.
ARTHUR: Three questions. He who answers the five questions--
KNIGHT: Three questions.
ARTHUR: Three questions may cross in safety.
ROBIN: What if you get a question wrong?
ARTHUR: Then you are cast into the Gorge of Eternal Peril.
ROBIN: Oh, I won't go.
KNIGHT: Who's going to answer the questions?
ARTHUR: Sir Robin!
ROBIN: Yes?
ARTHUR: Brave Sir Robin, you go.
ROBIN: Hey! I've got a great idea. Why doesn't Launcelot go?
LAUNCELOT: Yes, let me go, my liege. I will take him single-handed.
I shall make a feint to the north-east--
ARTHUR: No, no, hang on, hang on, hang on! Just answer the five
questions--
KNIGHT: Three questions.
ARTHUR: Three questions as best you can. And we shall watch... and
pray.
LAUNCELOT: I understand, my liege.
ARTHUR: Good luck, brave Sir Launcelot. God be with you.
KEEPER: Stop! Who would cross the Bridge of Death must answer me
these questions three, 'ere the other side he see.
LAUNCELOT: Ask me the questions, bridge-keeper. I'm not afraid.
KEEPER: What is your name?
LAUNCELOT: My name is Sir Launcelot of Camelot.
KEEPER: What is your quest?
LAUNCELOT: To seek the Holy Grail.
KEEPER: What is your favorite color?
LAUNCELOT: Blue.
KEEPER: Right. Off you go.
LAUNCELOT: Oh, thank you. Thank you very much.
ROBIN: That's easy!
KEEPER: Stop! Who approaches the Bridge of Death must answer me
these questions three, 'ere the other side he see.
ROBIN: Ask me the questions, bridge-keeper. I'm not afraid.
KEEPER: What is your name?
ROBIN: Sir Robin of Camelot.
KEEPER: What is your quest?
ROBIN: To seek the Holy Grail.
KEEPER: What is the capital of Assyria?
ROBIN: I don't know that! Auuuuuuuugh!
KEEPER: Stop! What is your name?
GALAHAD: Sir Galahad of Camelot.
KEEPER: What is your quest?
GALAHAD: I seek the Holy Grail.
KEEPER: What is your favorite color?
GALAHAD: Blue. No yel-- Auuuuuuuugh!
KEEPER: Heh heh. Stop! What is your name?
ARTHUR: It is Arthur, King of the Britons.
KEEPER: What is your quest?
ARTHUR: To seek the Holy Grail.
KEEPER: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
ARTHUR: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?
KEEPER: What? I don't know that! Auuuuuuuugh!
BEDEMIR: How do know so much about swallows?
ARTHUR: Well, you have to know these things when you're a king you know.

Stripes...Are either of you gay?

You mean, like flaming?

yeah, would they send us some place special?

No, we're not gay, but weARE willing to learn...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Stressless (4/2/2009)*Shawshank Redemption
> 
> Red: "Get busy living, or get busy dying."


10-4


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

It's already been mentioned but I want to go back once again to...

"We got no food. We got no jobs. OUR PETS' HEADS ARE FALLIN OFF!!"


----------



## ftmyrs5 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you don't know where you are going, you will wind up somewhere else." -- Yogi Berra


----------



## Santerre (Jun 19, 2008)

*Carl Spackler*: This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

"How tall are you private?. . . . . . . I Didnt know they stacked shit that high!"-Full Metal Jacket

there is one better but it might be a little vulgar....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SPECKDECK 

Shitter's Full!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Christmas Vacation continued : Yeah Clark, ... that there is an R.V.....but don't you go falling in love with it cause we're gonna take it when we go home in February.



Smokey and the Bandit: What you want Junior ? Hush puppies Daddy !..........We ain't got time for the sh$t !

- Thank you nice lady.

- My you sounded a mite taller on that there radio.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Seweer rat might taste like pumkin pie but I'll never know cause I don't won't eat the filty mother F**kers.

Jules in Pulp Fiction...........the best movie ever made!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

"Excuse me while I whip this out"

"Where's all the white women"

Blazing Sadles


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

..."Top Gun"...

"Mother goose, you pussy"

:letsdrink


----------

